# New species of poison dart frog found - sister species of terribilis



## luckyfrog

Read about it here: The Amphibian Avenger

YOu can even give it a name if you have a few thousand dollars!


----------



## james67

looks just like a juvenile.

james


----------



## frogandtoad

Hmmm, interesting article...

The frog that is apparently a new species just looks like a gold banded aurotaenia to me. Anybody?


Also, one of the captions in the article is incorrect. In the picture with the four poison dart frogs in a row, it says they are all the same species... The first frog on the left side is technically Oophaga Sylvatica. The rest are morphs of Histrionica.

Sorry, I notice little things like that. Haha.


----------



## fleshfrombone

I really cant stand that woman.


----------



## PumilioTurkey

Just watched the "experiment" with letting a Terribilis try to catch a digital ant on a screen.....

what was the goal of that experiment besides making that woman sqeak frantically?


----------



## dendro-dude

i didn't read the article yet... why the dislike for her??


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Actually it says 3 of these 4 frogs are the same species

Im mixed as well after glancing over that page she seams kinda unprofessional.


Todd


----------



## Chris Miller

> Hmmm, interesting article...
> 
> The frog that is apparently a new species just looks like a gold banded aurotaenia to me. Anybody?


I'd be interested in reading the actual journal article after it's published.


----------



## stemcellular

fleshfrombone said:


> I really cant stand that woman.


Haha, I think she is kinda hot.


----------



## Deli

> The as-yet unnamed new species of dart frog...which for the time being I like to affectionately call Phyllobates sarah palin


I had a large Lol fit when i read this. xDDDD


----------



## stemcellular

Deli said:


> I had a large Lol fit when i read this. xDDDD


ugly and toxic? very suiting.


----------



## Chris Miller

stemcellular said:


> ugly and toxic? very suiting.


Let's not disparage _Phyllobates_ by calling them ugly. Haha.


----------



## ggazonas

Actually it looks more like P. lugubris that a gold auro, but from the looks it may be the size of an auro. Interesting nonetheless.


----------



## thedude

stemcellular said:


> ugly and toxic? very suiting.


HAHAHA. thank you for that, made my day 



come on guys, who says scientists cant be silly all the time?? the point of that test was obviously to see if frogs behaved like cats with laser pointers.


----------



## stemcellular

thedude said:


> HAHAHA. thank you for that, made my day
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys, who says scientists cant be silly all the time?? the point of that test was obviously to see if frogs behaved like cats with laser pointers.


and seriously, who hasn't used a laser pointer to tease their terribilis (and bicolor)?


----------



## fleshfrombone

Says the guy pining for Pelosi 

UGH did I just defend Palin by proxy?



stemcellular said:


> ugly and toxic? very suiting.


Again.... Pelosi (just saying the name leaves a bitter taste in my mouth, ie like a toxic frog)



stemcellular said:


> Haha, I think she is kinda hot.


----------



## BBoyette

fleshfrombone said:


> I really cant stand that woman.


Im sure you would if you had to be out in the jungle with her for a few weeks..heck you may even change your mind after a few nights have gone by...or am I the only one, hahaha


----------



## Dragonfly

She may be a bit daft. However, she does have a sense of humor which can be refreshing.

And for any having to get past all the blather, she doesn't seem to have her frog loving heart completely in the wrong place.


----------

